# i didn't even make it



## IAmTheEndOf (Feb 7, 2009)

not even a foot out of my house. all the preparations i had taken and careful planning as what i needed to take with me. i was going to stay with jokey bogus for the next week until it was time to meet up with another mate and head out from there. Wednesday morning i was tired and and didn't want to go to school. my mom said well if you don't want to go to school then you can pack up and be gone before i get home from work. she'd been saying this for a while now and her previous remarks about me being a threat to the safety of this home and that i could leave at my own will if i wanted to i dwelled on the thought. i went and hung out with bogus that night and we were talking about the situation and the next day i came home and started packing up getting ready for my travels to begin and my mom actually called the police on me. what a bitch! i couldn't believe she really just stopped me from doing something i'd been wanting to do for months now. when they arrived they questioned me as to why i wanted to leave etc. and then told me the consequences, i told them i knew and it would be irrelevant just pleasing them with what they wanted to hear. the policeman told me one thing he said 'i need you to come in tomorrow so we can get your fingerprints and picture taken' and i told him 'no i absolutely don't want to do that, you have no reason to take anything from me, i've committed no crimes yet' and he picked me up and slapped the cuffs on me and took me in and got them anyways and took me back home. now i'm pretty sure that that is illegal and i'm trying to call legal aid to find out if i can sue him for a) Physical molestation, he had no right to put his hands on me. i was sitting in the privacy of my own home and he can't touch me i committed no crimes and didn't even raise my voice. and b) i believe that they raped my rights taking my fingerprints and picture id against my will and i'd committed no crime again. any opinions? thoughts? if anyone knows how i can get back at those fucking pigs for what they did in a legal way (so i don't have them CHASING me) i'd really enjoy to smile at them when they figure they fucked the wrong person. eh...


----------



## Shoestring (Feb 7, 2009)

*Hello there.*
*I just read your thread..........Although I'm not sure of what other conditions were present during this "abuse", I can't be as accurate on giving you advise, but I do know that if you've never been fingerprinted before, (for FBI records, child abduction records, etc...), they have the right to get your fingerprints, but certainly not in the manner they did, that's for sure!*

*When you stated that you were on your private property, well, that's another issue. If you are still under the care of your mother, then by all means they can take you in for fingerprinting if that's what your mother requested of the police to do, being that she has the say-so over you.*
*That is most likely why you were taken in and had fingerprints taken, "PLUS" the police at that same time wanted to scare you, or try to scare you by saying the reason they were taking your fingerprints was because if you were ever found dead on the side of the road, or railroad tracks, you could be identified! (The same happened to me when I was in the 8Th grade)!......My mother tried having me scared by having the police come and do the very same fingerprinting process with me, and while being fingerprinted, the cops kept telling me that the reason they were taking fingerprints was because they would need them in the system so I could be identified after me dead body was disscovered after I ran away!!! hahaha! (It's a scare-tactic they use on youngsters to try and scare them back into obediance)! lol!*
*If you were to try and press-charges, or whatever, they would only say that you were wanting to leave without having proper fingerprint ID on you and in their system. It is a matter of that being more important than you leaving without having proper ID.......*

*Do you not have a proper ID-card or drivers license on your person??? They like to do this as well to people without ID, so this may have been another issue as why they took you in with force.*

*Just keep an eye out on this thread. Sombody else may have more legal advise, but from what I have been through in my past, I believe you are on you're own as far as getting back at these coppers.....*
*Good luck to you though.............*


----------



## IAmTheEndOf (Feb 7, 2009)

yea i have a drivers license and all, and yes they kept telling me im gonna get raped and shot up and killed (especially since people on the streets love to rape 17 year old dudes!). yea it was a bunch of bullshit and the only part that made me uncomfortable was when that pig actually put me in cuffs. i was so pissed about that shit.


----------



## Ravie (Feb 7, 2009)

....if your going to be traveling be used to being treated like that by cops. get over it, theres never a way to "get back at them" and if there is it is a huge waste of time and energy. hate to be so negative, but america sees you as an irresponsible punk. a cop, looks like a fucking fresh boque of flowers compared to you. it's a waste my friend. just get the fuck out of the county.


----------



## IAmTheEndOf (Feb 7, 2009)

i'm trying. now the situation is i need to find someone willing to travel with a missing person/runaway which i can understand if most aren't willing. big risks. i think that once i get out of state i'll have a lot less likelihood of being noticed by anyone as a runaway and my chances of being caught as a runaway would tag along with other charges like vagrancy or whatever they may try and pin me for being a dirty scrub.


----------



## Ravie (Feb 7, 2009)

dont know what to tell you man. you can try digihitch.com and go to the sidekicks section and find someone. may give you a little more luck with a more populated website.


----------



## finn (Feb 7, 2009)

Whatever happened to stealing away in the middle of the night? Anyway, my advice is to begin serious planning (figuring out what works for you and what doesn't) and delay the start for when spring starts up so that there are less cold and miserable nights, and also that's when there are more people running about so you don't stick out as much. 

Also, as a minor, you a pretty much a non-person in legal terms- because your mom wanted you to be fingerprinted. Handcuffs only become an issue if there's nerve damage.


----------



## mkirby (Feb 12, 2009)

I've got the same kind of issues as you. My mom's super crazy and kicks me out/threatens me with all sorts of shit constantly, and as soon as I get out of contact with her she decides that like, our family would be mad at her if they knew she treated me that way, and then calls the cops or something to bring me home. Such a fucked up situation. And I don't have a travel buddy either, so I can't get too far out of town, because I'm female and really fucking afraid of solo hitching/hopping. Let me know if you find a solution. Until then, I'll be waiting to turn eighteen...


----------



## Dmac (Feb 12, 2009)

if you are not yet 18 , your mom can have you printed if she wishes, if she was ok with it there is nothing you can do, now if you leave before 18, you can be listed as a runaway, and be more easially identified and shipped back. or identified if they ever get your prints at a crime scene or the like. bummer dude, ya should have left when she was at work.


----------



## Chro (Feb 12, 2009)

Ive been screwed over by some cops before, so all I can say is good luck, and hey the second you turn 18, bolt.


----------

